
Are you misusing Alexa numbers? (Probably) - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2006/11/are_you_misusin.html
======
Tichy
I thought the advertising companies would just track how many ads are being
downloaded from their servers? Also I don't understand how the comScore
approach is better than Alexa? Both seem to be applications that run on
unwitting user's desktops and monitor their behaviour.

Lastly, why are VCas looking at Alexa numbers if they could simply look at the
server logs instead?

